# Certified CPC-A and NRCCS and looking for a job.



## BobbieLouis1

Bobbie Louis, CPC-A, NRCCS
4904 Greenbriar Apt. 101
San Angelo, Texas 76904
(325) 212-6143
bobbie_g_louis@yahoo.com

Education:								
American Commercial College                                              June 2011 Graduate
San Angelo, Texas                                                                Medical Billing and Coding

Skills:
Computer Skills: Microsoft Word, Excel, Medisoft software, Keyboarding speed:30 words per minute, Access, PowerPoint, IC3,  familiar with magician, logistics and centricity software, plus scheduling, indexing medical records
Medical Skills: CPT-4 and ICD-9 Coding, medical terminology, medical transcription 
Office Skills: Purchase Orders, filing, 10-Key, invoices, writing reports and research papers
Insurance Skills: Knowledge of Blue Cross/ Blue Shield, TriCare, Medicaid and Medicare, and worker's compensation insurance

Work Experience:
October 2011 through the present Performant, San Angelo, Texas
Document Prepation Clerk
Duties include scanning medical records, sorting medical, storing record

December 2009-December 2011
Independent Beauty Consultant
Duties include selling make up and other products, providing demonstrations for potential customers, and  maintaining business records.

August 2006-May 2010 San Angelo Independent School District, San Angelo, Texas
Assistant Cook
Duties included inventory of products, serving customers, washing dishes, general cleaning duties and assisting head cook as needed.

Certifications Awards and Activities:
Certified Professional Coder and member of the American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC).
Nationally Registered and Certified Coding Specialist via the National Association of Health Professionals (NAHP) Director Award, Inducted into the Alpha Beta Kappa, Honors Society, Faculty Award, Honors in Anatomy & Physiology, Honors in Medical Records Clinical Practice, Honors in Advanced Health & Dental Claims, Honors in  Advanced Coding,  

Volunteer Experience:
 June 2011 through August 2011 West  Texas Medical Associates (WTMA)
Volunteer
Assist in: Compliance Office, Health Information Department  (HIM), and  Coding Department
Shadow compliance officer, audits (have done myself), print files, filing, review fee tickets for appropriate codes, indexing medical records, made  copies, coding and other duties as assigned.Greeter and assist with desk information with Children's Ministry at Tree of Life Church.


----------

